# Olympia :I Need Help arranging for a Pre Employment drug screening



## Pauliegee (Oct 26, 2013)

While I'm on Holiday My employer requires a drug test before I can return to work. I Need Help arranging for a Pre Employment drug screening. Ill be in Olympia on the 8th of November. Last time I did this in Rome. The Lab I went to really did not understand why I needed the test if I do not use drugs.........
The test I need is a 5 panel drug screening. You can Google it . Its a basic urine test with test strips you can dip. I can supply the test kit if needed. The kits are 5 bucks online. Just need a clinic to send an e-mail to my company saying I passed or failed. 
Thank you and have a great day


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Not sure about the facilities around Olympia for that sort of testing. You might have more success in a larger city like Patras. If you hire a car, you can get there in under 2 hours.


----------

